# The Turtle and the Snails  (from Blue Bloods)



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2011)

A turtle was walking through Central Park one evening, and was attacked by a gang of snails.

His wallet and watch were taken by the gang.

NYPD asked the turtle, "Can you describe any of the assailants"?

to which the turtle replied,"No", "It all happened so fast".


----------

